# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Blue Dream Star [Celestyal Odyssey, Explorer, Olympia Explorer, Olympic Explorer]

## xara

Ο "Ε" στο τεύχος που κυκλοφορεί, εχει ενα πραγματικά  συγκλονιστικό ρεπορτάζ, για το αμερικάνικο κρουαζιερόπλοιο *EXPLORER* το οποίο κινδύνευσε να ναυαγήση στον Ειρηνικό.
Οσοι(ες) δεν το εχετε διαβάσει, κάντε το.
Πραγματικά εγώ προσωπικά σοκαρίστικα.

----------


## xara

Πολύ λυπηρό, είναι επίσης το γεγονός, πώς ο κανονικός πλοίαρχος *Αντώνης Κρητικός*, ο οποίος αντικαθίστατο σ' αυτό το ταξίδι απο Αμερικανό, παρέλαβε το πλοίο μετά απο τις επισκευές στη Χαβάη, το ταξίδεψε στη συνέχεια σε αλλες κρουαζιέρες και λίγες μέρες πριν κατέβει με άδεια, για να γυρίσει στη πατρίδα, πέθανε μέσα σ' αυτό...

----------


## captainikos

Στο Bergen, Norway, πριν από λίγο καιρό τα πάλαι ποτέ καμάρια της ROYAL. Η φωτογραφία παρμένη από την γέφυρα του RAND VOYAGER όπου υπηρετώ. Το GRAND VOYAGER μανατζάρεται τώρα από την Iberocruceros.
27062008605.jpg

----------


## captainikos

Έχεις δίκυο, έχω συμπληρώσει κάτι ώρες και δεν θυμόμουν καν αν η προηγούμενη είχε ανέβει. ΟΚ θα επανέλθω με πιο φρέσκες. Είμαι Βαλτική.

----------


## lostromos

Δυό χρόνια μετά, νάτο στον Πειραιά, με "Semester at Sea" στη τσιμινιέρα!

----------


## Express Pigasos

O σκετος πια  Εξερευνητης σε μια αφιξη του στις 16 Ιουλιου του 12...

----------


## pantelis2009

Το EXPLORER στις 17-07-2011 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι και η συρταρωτή του γέφυρα.

EXPLORER 03 17-07-2011.jpgEXPLORER 17 17-07-2011.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Οπως βλεπω απο τις φωτογραφιες σας,οσο θυμαμαι απο φετος,και οσο θυμαμαι απο το προγραμμα του ΟΛΠ για το 2013...παντα ερχεται περιπου 15 με 22 Ιουλιου..περιεργο δεν ειναι?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Παμε για 3η συνεχόμενη μέρα παραμονής στο λιμένα Ηρακλείου για το EXPLORER!!Εμένα δε με χαλάει αλλα μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι?

----------


## mastrokostas

> Παμε για 3η συνεχόμενη μέρα παραμονής στο λιμένα Ηρακλείου για το EXPLORER!!Εμένα δε με χαλάει αλλα μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι?


Συνήθως κάθετε αρκετά στα λιμάνια ,μιας και τα ταξίδια του είναι εκπαιδευτικά !

----------


## mastrokostas

Θα περασει και απο Πειραια 14/7 με 18/7 !  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το βαπόρι ανήκει στην εταιρεία "Εξάμηνο στη Θάλασσα" (Semester at Sea, εννούν το παενεπιστημιακό εξάμηνο) και όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* είναι ένα είδος πλωτού πανεπιστημίου.

----------


## mastrokostas

Έφυγε πριν λίγο  και ανεβαίνει  για Κουσάντασι !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βαπόρι ανήκει στην εταιρεία "Εξάμηνο στη Θάλασσα" (Semester at Sea, εννούν το παενεπιστημιακό εξάμηνο) και όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* είναι ένα είδος πλωτού πανεπιστημίου.


  Δεν είναι κάτι το πρωτόγνωρο. Παλιότερα είχαμε τακτικούς επισκέπτες σε αυτό τον ρόλο βαπόρια όπως το UGANDA της Βritish India, το UNIVERSE του C.Y. Tung κα.
Το τερπνό μετά του ωφελίμου κ αυτό βασικά αφορά τις θεωρητικές επιστήμες.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το βαπόρι ανήκει στην εταιρεία "Εξάμηνο στη Θάλασσα" (Semester at Sea, εννούν το παενεπιστημιακό εξάμηνο) και όπως μπορούμε να δούμε *εδώ* είναι ένα είδος πλωτού πανεπιστημίου.


Ας δούμε και το σινιάλο της εταιρείας στη τσιμινιέρα από κοντά και μία .....21/07/2011 στις 05.00 π.μ. που είχα πάει για τροφοδοσία. 

EXPLORER 07 17-07-2011.jpg EXPLORER 27 21-07-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το νέο απόκτημα τις Louis Cruises όπως έγραψε εδώ το Nautilia News, όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου τον Ιούλιο 2011.

EXPLORER 02 17-07-2011.jpg EXPLORER 08 17-07-2011.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Προς το παρόν είναι ναύλωση γιά 3 χρόνια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Προς το παρόν είναι ναύλωση γιά 3 χρόνια.


Το οποίο φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ αναγράφεται στο link που έβαλα από το Nautilia και γι' αυτό δεν το ανέφερα. :Fat:

----------


## mastrokostas

Ένα βαπόρι με μεγάλη ιστορία ! Μαζί με το αδελφάκι του ,ήρθαν να αναγεννήσουν τον γερασμένο στόλο της Ηπειρωτικής ,αλλά αποδειχτήκαν καταστροφικά για την εταιρία τους !τουλάχιστον αυτό ακούστηκε τότε !
Εδώ σε μια βραδινή του επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά μας!



IMG_6135.jpg

----------


## despo

Τελικά σύμφωνα με την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας, θα είναι σαν 'βοηθητικό' πλοίο του Ολυμπία μόνο για το χρονικό διάστημα απο 8/6 - 10/7 και απο 11/9 - 16/10 με αφετηρία τον Πειραιά, ενω το υπόλοιπο χρονικό διάστημα θα ξεκινάει απο τη Σμύρνη και το Τσεσμέ με προορισμούς τα νησιά μας.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Some graphics that have appeared in different websites as a result of the announcement of the Celestyal Odyssey itineraries for summer 2015 (see following link :Smile:  

http://www.logitravel.co.uk/cruises/...-16033071.html

perfil.jpgshipth__1422390333 (1).jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

i hope they'll paint the hull white...! it will definately look better..!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> i hope they'll paint the hull white...! it will definately look better..!!


I agree but somehow I get the feeling that they won't. It also depends whether they will have time to repaint her properly between delivery from Semester and her start of season with Celestyal in June!

----------


## mastrokostas

Αν αληθεύουν οι πληροφορίες μας ,το βαπορι δεν θα ερθει Πειραια ,οταν θα έρθει Ελλάδα ,αλλά θα παει Λαύριο ,απ οπου και θα ξεκινούν τα ταξίδια του !Ακόμη πλοίαρχος θα είναι ένα εξαίρετος φίλος ,και άριστος καπετάνιος ! 
,ξ

----------


## Ilias 92

Κάποτε τους χρεοκόπησε στην ROC τώρα τι εχει αλλάξει για τον Κωστάκη Λοϊζου?
Τα πλοία αυτά πέραν της ταχύτητας τα έριχνε και το ότι σαν φιλοσοφία σχεδίασης ηταν γερασμένα συγκριτικά με την εποχή τους.
Με το καλό πάντως να έρθει και να το φωτογραφησουμε στα λιμάνια μας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο πρόκειται να αλλάξει σημαία από Μπαχάμες σε Μάλτας.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Celestyal Odyssey has arrived in Gibraltar this afternoon from Southampton and is taking bunkers in the bay before continuing her delivery voyage to Piraeus to start her programme for Celestyal in June.
Will try and get some shots of her and upload them later.

Henry.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here are a couple of shots taken by my good friend Tony Davis this afternoon. They have obviously renamed her but no external rebranding has been started yet, supposedly this will happen once she gets to Greece before she begins the season.

Henry.

Celestyal Odyssey at Gib.jpg Celestyal Odyssey at Gib 2.jpg

----------


## despo

> Το πλοίο πρόκειται να αλλάξει σημαία από Μπαχάμες σε Μάλτας.


Ηδη φαίνεται με σημαία Μάλτας. Καλά ταξείδια να έχει εκει απ΄όπου ξεκίνησε !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ηδη φαίνεται με σημαία Μάλτας.


Υψωμένη  σωστά στη μέση στο άλμπουρο όταν το πλοίο ταξιδεύει αν κ εδώ θα έπρεπε να βιράρει την άγκυρα.Αυτό πιά εφαρμόζεται κυρίως σε πλοία ελεγχόμενα από Αμερικάνους ή εκτελούν πλόες στην ευρύτερη περιοχή πέριξ των ΗΠΑ κ φυσικά στα πολεμικά των περισσοτέρων κρατών.

----------


## maria korre

9-5-2015, στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου. 

14.jpg 15.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*Στον Πειραιά για πρώτη φορά το CELESTYAL ODYSSEY*

----------


## maria korre

Να είναι καλοτάξιδο!!! Εδώ μια φωτογραφία απ΄το Λαύριο την Κυριακή 17-5-2015. Είχε γυρίσει με την πλώρη προς την έξοδο του λιμανιού. 
DSC03540.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Μαρία για τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες από το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου.
Ας δούμε εδώ εικόνες από τη χθεσινή του άφιξη..

*Celestyal Odyssey..εικόνες από την άφιξη του..*

----------


## leo85

Καλοτάξιδο να είναι, μια φώτο σήμερα το πρωί που έκανε ανεφοδιασμό.

CELESTYAL ODYSSIEY 19-5-2015 01.gif

19-5-2015

----------


## cyprus4ever

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες, σας εχαριστούμε όλους! Απ'ότι βλέπω έχει ξηλωθεί και το γήπεδο που βρισκόταν κάτω από το φουγάρο, στην αριστερή μπάντα του πλοίου. Πάντως εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι το καράβι θα έπρεπε να είχε βαφτεί άσπρο προτού μπουν τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Του έχει ξαναγίνει υποδοχή όταν πρωτοήλθε σαν νεότευκτο της ROC. Φαντάζομαι μετά την λήξη της σαιζόν θα βαφτεί άσπρο.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

After all the recent publicity and photos of the inaugural visit of Celestyal Odyssey in Piraeus am surprised no one has uploaded any more photos of this handsome ship but the prize must surely go to this one by our good friend Vasilis (Roy Batty on Shipspotting) for what must be the very best one so far !!

Absolutely brilliant photography with the unique Piraeus terminal background. Thank you Vasilis and well done yet again!

Henry.

2256726.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Thanks for your kind words Henri!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Thanks for your kind words Henri!


Parakalo ! you deserve it.

----------


## maria korre

Πριν λίγο άνοιξα παράθυρο στη Μήλο και είδα κάτι που θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας!

milos.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Στην Μύκονο...P1040462.jpgP1040464.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Πριν από λίγο στην Ερμούπολη!

DSCN5385.jpg DSCN5359.jpg

----------


## roussosf

> Πριν από λίγο στην Ερμούπολη!
> 
> DSCN5385.jpg DSCN5359.jpg


αν ηταν πισω απο το νησάκι και εβλεπες μονο τον καπνο.............
θα νόμιζες ότι ξαναζωντανεψε το........Ρομίλντα :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

To εντυπωσιακό Celestyal Odyssey στον Αδάμαντα της Μήλου!

DSCN0595.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Αναχώρηση του Celestyal Odyssey από την Ρόδο στις 1/7/2015.
P7017001.jpg P7017003.jpg

----------


## george123

Τι γίνεται εδώ; Νόμιζα πως οι αεριοστρόβιλοι εκπέμπουν πολύ λιγότερο καυσαέριο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι γίνεται εδώ; Νόμιζα πως οι αεριοστρόβιλοι εκπέμπουν πολύ λιγότερο καυσαέριο!


Ντήζελ έχει Wartsila.

----------


## proussos

11855674_720100488119058_4065881759855621127_n.jpg

*Στην Ερμούπολη...με τον γνωστό Γιώργο Στεφάνου εν δράσει !*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mας εχει τρελανει ο Γιωργος Στεφανου παντα μοναδικος!!!!

----------


## lavriotis

Το Celestyal Odyssey σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Λαυρίου!!!

----------


## despo

20150903_195155.jpg20150903_195203.jpg
Απο τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ΄νέας γενιάς' που ομως προσωπικά μου αρέσει πολύ, χθες Πέμπτη το απόγευμα στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης.

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι τελείωσε τον ναύλο του και θα παραδοθεί από την Louis στην Σαγκάη στις 6/11 .

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το βαπόρι τελείωσε τον ναύλο του και θα παραδοθεί από την Louis στην Σαγκάη στις 6/11 .


Kostas I still think she has one more cruise for Celestyal the Pilgrimage voyage on 30/10 to 06/11 as she is replacing the Crystal presumably to give this ship more time for her intensive dry-dock in November before she sails for Cuba (they are adding some 46 balconies to her some superior staterooms).

Do you know what the ship will do in Shanghai or who are her new owners? 

Henry.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Kostas I still think she has one more cruise for Celestyal the Pilgrimage voyage on 30/10 to 06/11 as she is replacing the Crystal presumably to give this ship more time for her intensive dry-dock in November before she sails for Cuba (they are adding some 46 balconies to her some superior staterooms).
> 
> Do you know what the ship will do in Shanghai or who are her new owners? 
> 
> Henry.


No idea !The only info I have at the moment Henry is ,that the Ship is going to Shanghai ,and from there all Greek crew will disembark and return to Greece !this are  the latest news I had ,,couple days ago !

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thanks for that info Kostas according to the latest edition of Sea Lines (Ocean Liner Society magazine) the owner has sold the ship to the Chinese company that owns Chinese Taishan (ex Costa Voyager) her sister ship. In doing so the owners have cancelled the 3 year charter with Celestyal hence their acquisition of Gemini as Celestyal Nefeli to replace her for the remaining 2 years. Am sure Celestyal must have obtained some compensation for this default on their contract.

Henry.

----------


## Apostolos

Το καλοκαίρι κοσμούσε την Σαντορίνη και η Σαντορίνη αυτό!!!

DSC_7057 (Medium).JPG DSC_6901 (Medium).JPG ADK_0245 (Medium).JPG DSC_6908 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το καλοκαίρι κοσμούσε την Σαντορίνη και η Σαντορίνη αυτό!!!
> 
> DSC_7057 (Medium).JPG DSC_6901 (Medium).JPG ADK_0245 (Medium).JPG DSC_6908 (Medium).JPG


Beautiful photos Apostolos ! its indeed a real pity we will not see much more of her once she leaves for Shanghai.

Thanks Henry.

----------


## despo

Το σύντομο (ξανα)πέρασμα του όμορφου πλοίου απο το Αιγαίο τελείωσε και αυτή την ωρα το πλοίο κατευθύνεται για Πορτ-Σαιντ με τελικό προορισμό οπως αλλωστε έχει ηδη γραφτεί την Κίνα. Αν και κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τη συνέχεια και αυτού του πλοίου οπως και του αδελφού του, τουλάχιστον για το επόμενο χρονικό διάστημα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τα ξαναδούμε στα μέρη μας.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πράγματι είναι κρίμα που η επιστροφή ενός τόσο όμορφου και καλλίγραμμου πλοίου στα νερά μας κράτησε μόνο λίγους μήνες. Το ταξίδι θα διαρκέσει περίπου 20 ημέρες, ενώ θα κάνει στάση για πετρέλευση στη Σρι Λάνκα.

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εφθασε στην ΣΑΓΚΑΗ. Καλα του ταξειδια

----------


## Giovannis

> Το πλοιο εφθασε στην ΣΑΓΚΑΗ. Καλα του ταξειδια


Και με τη μετασκευη που του ετοιμαζουν θα γινει απαραδεκτο δυστυχως. Κριμα το πλοιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ένα φοβερό σκαρί που δυστυχώς χάσαμε και οι Κινέζοι θα καταστρέψουν.. Μερικές φώτο από το τελευταίο ταξίδι του με τα χρώματα της Celestyal

Στην Καβάλα               Στο Kussadasi
ADK_0896 (Medium).JPGADK_0974 (Medium).JPG

Στην Πάτμο - Πρώτη φορά στη ζωή του παραβεβλημένο

ADK_0982 (Medium).JPGADK_0993 (Medium).JPG

Τελευταία φώτο του στην Σαγκάη πριν αναχωρήσει το πλήρωμα
ADK_1520 (Medium).JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

According to Diamond Cruise International this is what she will end up looking like once they have added all that extra superstructure!.....they will ruin an otherwise sleek and elegant profile I hope this does'nt go ahead! Her new name is also very unoriginal and almost the same as 'Brilliance of the Seas' of Royal Caribbean (info from www.latecruisenews.com although not verified as cannot access this website).

She will end up looking like Island Escape now Ocean Gala !!

Henry.

Brilliant_of_Seas_Render.jpg

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Βίντεο με την πρώτη του άφιξη στον Πειραιά σε ένα όμορφο θέαμα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-Eljsx35vc

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

China2016 (848) (Large).jpg

Το "δικό μας" Explorer & Odyssey με το νέο του όνομα Glory Sea, όπως το συνάντησα στις 30 Δεκεμβρίου στην Σαγκάη.
Χάρηκα που το είδα με τα γνώριμά μας χρώματα και την στυλάτη εμφάνιση του.

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο είχε μείνει ανενεργό για ένα χρόνο λόγο μισθολογικών διαφορών μέχρι το Μάιο φέτος και ακολούθως πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους ξανά και τώρα ονομάζεται BLUE DREAM STAR - σε έλευθερη μετάφραση... Αστέρι του Μπλέ Όνειρου  :Ambivalence:

----------


## marioskef

Ή μηπως μπλε αστερι του ονείρου;

----------


## Ellinis

ότι και να είναι δεν είναι όνομα για καράβι αλλά για παραισθησιογόνο χάπι... :Frog:

----------


## marioskef

Μάλλον ο εμπνευστής είχε στο νου του το viagra...

----------

